# Stitched



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Having you mouth, eyes, and ears sewn up really isn't much fun, and this is exactly what happened. The reasoning is unknown...................................................
Stitched


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com/ for more pics.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

simple yet awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah...creeeepy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's creepy. Where are you going to use her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're demented, Tyler, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

scareme said:


> She's creepy. Where are you going to use her?


Well, im definatly not selling this one because I like the way it turned out...a lot!haha This year I want to do most of my haunt in the backyard, and devide it into scenes more, so Im sure I can fit her in somewhere, not exactly sure yet.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the simple look of this one, adding the stitches really adds a bit o' creep factor.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Definitely creepy. Nice work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Simple but very effective ... nice prop.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

very creepy!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------

